
Trump's Proposals Won't Help the White Working Class or the Urban Poor - Daniel_Marcos
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trumps-proposals-wont-help-the-white-working-class-or-the-urban-poor/
======
MrZongle2
Grain of salt: this was the same organization that predicted a 71% chance of a
Clinton victory the morning of the election.

~~~
Daniel_Marcos
As did the New York Times. Most statistical models were biased because the
data was biased. That doesn't change my perception of the entire organization
(though I understand if others do change theirs.)

------
chinese_donald
"The larger problem for Trump and his supporters is that there is very little
reason to think that any set of policies could meaningfully reverse the long-
term decline in U.S. manufacturing jobs. That decline has been driven by a
combination of globalization and automation"

Those jobs are gone forever. We are now a global economy and trying to bring
those jobs back will be a race to the bottom.

Trump has proposed a lower tax burden on small business owners. This will make
it easier to start a company and give many businesses a way to hire more
employees.

We should be concentrating on ways to bring more businesses into the US and
less restrictions/lower taxes is a great start.

~~~
MR4D
I'm not sure that's the right way to look it. After all, someone has to
construct the factories for building future devices. And those buildings need
concrete, steel, electricity, infrastructure, etc.

THOSE jobs are decent jobs. Even if the factories are robotic, we'd still be
able to recover those jobs.

So the future will be different, but I'd still rather be making things in our
country for the reason above.

